# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Is My Computer Safe??

## sandman423

I am using the following protection right now

Firewall: Comodo Firewall Pro v3
Anti-Malware: A-Squared Anti-Malware (FULL Version), RegDefend
Anti-Virus: ESET Nod32 Anti-Virus v3.0.667.0


Is that good enough??  I am trying to make it so My Computer won't slow down but keep me protected...

I also have SUPERAntiSpyware (Full Version), MalwareBytes` 1.6 (FULL Version)...I can also make those run in the backround as well, but I use them for Scanning..

I also use the following...Ad-Aware 2007 Free and Spybot S & D.

So am I safe or not...I have read on other forums people run like 10 programs for protection like Online Armor and ALL Ghost Security Suite, and Loon N Destroy and a lot of other weird sounding protection..

Any recommendations to keep me secure, but not make my computer slow down as well as not using programs that are not just setup and leave alone.

----------


## drongo

I do know that you have to much programs that may conflict with each other and finally because of this you may miss malware ,or get bsod, have bad system performance. So best thing you can do is to secure  the windows itself without any programs. (for exp.you may use  a limited user account, in internet use  firefox +noscript,restrict access to explorer...  disable services that you don't need them , etc)After that you can choose a security program that you like most. Or 1 total security combine product  or different stand-alone programs (it is more difficult to choose, because  incompatibility problems and overlapping causing instability and other problems)
Now you  have a mess:
Comodo has some kind registory protection- so , why you have RegDefend?
Otherwise you need to disable registory protection in comodo.
A-Squared Anti-Malware (FULL Version) - has even active monitor for viruses too- so it might be conflict with nod32 when they will catch a virus that they both know.
SUPERAntiSpyware (Full Version), MalwareBytes` 1.6 (FULL Version).- have drivers installed in your system  even you don't use them in the backround - they may interfere in your system.

----------


## NRA

Hi *sandman423*, welcome  :Wink: 

Everything has its limits so it would be nice to stay sensible.
Let's say one may need:
- a good firewall (disable builtin one)
 your Comodo (including HiPS -- Defense+) is one of TOP10 WORLWiDE brends

- a good antivirus(whatever up-to-date with realtime scanning should do)
 your NOD32 is OK, thou you may add some on-demand scanner too (e.g. AVZ  :Wink:  )

- a good antimalware
 oh my! there're too many of them; I would keep only Ad-Aware or something

Also it is a good idea to checkproof the system settings via wwdc (http://www.firewallleaktester.com/wwdc.htm) Security&Privacy and  other utilities.

CONCLUSiON
*1.* DON'T run/install the things you don't need or don't know
*2.* Just try to calm down and get rid of the extra garbage. Having good tools requires good knowledge and understanding how to use it.
 For example, one may have the-best-ever-protection suit *BUT* with its setting set all wrong. That would cause -- almost no protection and add some soft/hardware problems and malfuntioning, as you've already mentioned.
_On the other hand, if you have some financial and personal data that may pose real value or if you go on-line banking then..._  :Cool: 
*3.* Keep your protection up-to-date and compare it to others'
*4.* Back-up...Back-up...Back-up...
_______
Cheers

----------

